# NorCal Jersey help



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a friend who recently moved away from Northern California. Her birthday is coming up and I would like to buy a NorCal Team Kit for her so she can represent where she is from when she rides. I have been looking around and haven't found anything I like, so I thought I would ask the locals. Do you know any clubs that have a team kit that says NorCal on it or a shop? Doesn't have to be anything real fancy, what do you guys have?


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

NorCal Bike Sport: Deals


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

NorCal League | NICA Store


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Support the NorCal High School League as above. they started High School racing in the US, formed NICA, and opened leagues in Texas, Colorado, Washington nd more to come. It's the future of cycling.


----------

